# great site



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)

ive been posting in the fishing site for a while and asked the medator where the taxidermy site is glad it came about hope i get to learn something im gonna be doing the climbing squirell for my first mount any tips how do i turn or flip ears any helpful hints will be well appreciated thanks


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Robert Hoover said:


> ive been posting in the fishing site for a while and asked the medator where the taxidermy site is glad it came about hope i get to learn something im gonna be doing the climbing squirell for my first mount any tips how do i turn or flip ears any helpful hints will be well appreciated thanks


Robert, I thought it would be a great forum also. Of course, in my mind I was thinking more of a how-to forum. It seems to be mostly pictures of "What I have done". While there are some nice pics, We can get those out of any taxidermy magazine.

I suppose specific questions may be the only way to get a direct answer. If there is one available. JJ


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

If anyone is truly serious about the how-tos and the details involved,

join http://www.michigantaxidermist.com/

a lot of help is available by searching www.taxidermy.net

Once, you know that you are serious, most taxidermists will take help or give/sell in shop seminars.

Generally, skin it, clean it, obtain a mannikin, mount it, finish it. Taxidermy is hard to do well with a few paragraphs of instruction.


----------

